# Transporting a snowblower while plowing



## Kingcuster (Oct 27, 2012)

I cant seem to find any pictures or post on how someone can transport a snowblower in the bed of their pick up truck. I figure im going to have to strap it down but will that be enough to hold it in place while plowing or am i going to have to build a box out of 4x4 so it cant move. Also what do you guys do with a gas can. I dont want to just set it in the bed of the truck where snow can makes its way into the nozzle. Should i build a box to go over it or just tie a garbage over the top of it. Any suggestions on either of my two problems will be of great help.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most guys just slam it in the bed and go plowing ,maybe one strap over it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

For my truck last year I built a wooden box with the long sides on edge, the front crossbar on edge, and the crossbar by the tailgate laying down. The put some 2x4's off of that to the sides of the bed. This held it center, I made it wide enough to fit a blower in the center of the box (2 fit lengthwise) and I held some weight along the edges.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Weight in the rear and blower in gear so it does not move.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Straps and bungee cords should work just fine!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Put it right up against the cab and throw a strap over it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you talking about a small single stage? Just throw a strap on it. If it's a 2 stage you will need to keep the ramps held in also. Usually a full tank of fuel makes it through the night for us, especially if you are plowing also.

You don't have a tool box in the back of your truck? Where do you put all the rest of the stuff you carry? tools, spare parts and other stuff.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

> You don't have a tool box in the back of your truck? Where do you put all the rest of the stuff you carry? tools, spare parts and other stuff.


Go to Menards, HD, Blowes etc., & buy a decent size Rubbermaid tote w/lid. You can put the gas can, tools, etc., in it. Bungee/strap it down. When you're done plowing, you take it out & stick it in your garage, shed, etc.,Thumbs Up


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

I use milk crate for gas cans and strap blowers to front of box. Bungy cord ramps down


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://theliftsaver.com/ $545 plus installation

I remember this from sima show 2 years ago....

We all know what a plow looks like after driving down the road, can't imagine why you'd directly subject your snowblower to that but to each his own I guess.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Longae29;1507461 said:


> http://theliftsaver.com/ $545 plus installation
> 
> I remember this from sima show 2 years ago....
> 
> We all know what a plow looks like after driving down the road, can't imagine why you'd directly subject your snowblower to that but to each his own I guess.


The person that drempt that up must work in an office and has never plowed snow. Looks like a real PITA to me.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

How much more weight can you really put on the front of your truck? A snow blower that size isn;t the lightest thing in the world, that can't be safe or good for your plow or front end.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cet;1507466 said:


> The person that drempt that up must work in an office and has never plowed snow. Looks like a real PITA to me.


I'm embarrased to say I have done this with a ratchet strap.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i wouldnt mind building some kind of box to hold the sand bags or concrete blocks i plan on using for weight. anyone have pics of what they built/
i was thinking of somethg behid the wheel well and then that slides into the plastic 2x4 holders with like a small ramp for the blower to roll over.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I built a brace to hold my sandbags at the back of the bed. I. Will take a pic if that sounds like something that might help


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

SharpBlades;1507903 said:


> I built a brace to hold my sandbags at the back of the bed. I. Will take a pic if that sounds like something that might help


Sounds great, I'd love to see a picture of it


----------

